
Show HN: Checkup, an open-source uptime monitoring tool built for developers - renfredxh
https://text.sourcegraph.com/why-we-open-sourced-our-uptime-monitoring-system-d4503d1a7ba0#.o7l90nrka
======
lima
Yeah, so Nagios does all of this, and it's been battle tested the last 20
years or so.

~~~
based2
or [https://www.opennms.org/en](https://www.opennms.org/en)

------
jflowers45
I would appreciate a side by side feature comparison between checkup and
pingdom

~~~
mr337
Is that asking a bit much from an open source project?

~~~
jflowers45
I didn't intend it as a demand or complaint ... just feedback. I'd just
imagine a lot of people who see "uptime monitoring" would have the thought
"can it replace pingdom for me"

------
kkirsche
Looks cool. I like its code based which I think may make it easier to keep it
up to date than if it was external configuration file(s). I do really like how
well tested Monit is though

